# Need help linking Aristo/Crest TE 5473 & 5471



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/...Esetup.jpg

So I finally got the proper receiver for my Aristo/Crest TE setup. Now that I have it though, it is still trying my patience by not linking no matter how many different ways I've tried. The internet unfortunately seems to have less information about linking transmitters and receivers and troubleshooting issues than it ought to, but as far as I can tell, both should be able to work together even though they have been bought separately.



Can anyone give some assistance and input from their experience with these setups? I would love nothing more than to see a locomotive of mine moving along under the command of the TE setup, especially since it is slated for use on my garden railroad as soon as I can get the damned thing to work right...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You need fresh alkaline batteries in the transmitter, and set the frequency to 1. Track can be any number. 
Press the code button on the receiver, it should blink, then hit a letter key on the transmitter (I use B) and when the receiver accepts it, hit a letter again. 

Remember the A is fastest and E is slowest for acceleration and delay. I reprogram to A and A for the LGB flyer. 

If having problems linking, make sure power supply is 3 feet or more from the receiver, and keep transmitter at arms length away from both. 

This has always worked for me and all my friends I have helped.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

...And it has worked for me! Thank you very much good sir.

Can't even begin to describe how delighted I was to see the whole setup work right this morning.


----------

